
Exploring Unseen Open Source Infrastructure - andrewnez
https://medium.com/@teabass/unseen-open-source-infrastructure-f0ba1d3d5964#.a1u1z8fzr
======
clarkevans
Along this line, there's an excellent writeup from the Ford Foundation on this
topic: [http://www.fordfoundation.org/library/reports-and-
studies/ro...](http://www.fordfoundation.org/library/reports-and-
studies/roads-and-bridges-the-unseen-labor-behind-our-digital-infrastructure)

~~~
whitten
This study reminds me that our computer infrastructure (cables, network
connections etc) depend also on the physical infrastructure. For example, If
there weren't steam tunnels on campus, it would be a LOT harder to pull fiber
optic cables to allow for intranet connectivity.

------
diggan
It should rather be called "unseen open source dependencies" instead of
infrastructure. On that note though, would be interesting to see how open
source projects are running their infrastructure.

Speaking about dependencies, I saw something on Github that I have not seeing
before, "Dependents" in the "Graphs" section[0]. This says "No packages depend
on this repository yet. We'll keep watching to see if any packages add this
repository as a dependency." but I have yet come across any repository with
dependencies or how to add that a repository is a dependency to another.

Anyone know what that is about?

[0] - [https://github.com/ipfs/js-
ipfs/network/dependents](https://github.com/ipfs/js-ipfs/network/dependents)
\- [http://i.imgur.com/USSLz3U.png](http://i.imgur.com/USSLz3U.png)

~~~
nantes
Looks like it was added in January[0], but this is the first I'm hearing
about/seeing it as well.

Edit: Here's the repo[1] they show in the screenshot.

[0] [https://github.com/blog/2300-visualize-your-project-s-
commun...](https://github.com/blog/2300-visualize-your-project-s-community)
[1] [https://github.com/rmosolgo/graphql-
ruby/network/dependents](https://github.com/rmosolgo/graphql-
ruby/network/dependents)

